# Cockpit Einstellung



## chrtphd (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo an die CC Profis,

könnt ihr mir mal bitte Bilder von euren Lenkern/Cockpits zeigen.
Mir würde die richtige Einstellung von Griffe-Bremsen-Trigger interessieren.
Welche Lenkerbreite sollte man als CC anfänger wählen.
Ist ein Abstand zwischen Griffe und Beginn der Bremsen normal.
Will ja richtig mit dem Zeigefinger bremsen.


Habe nichts ähnliches in der Suchfunktion gefunden.


lg... vielen Dank


----------



## 124penoepel (27. Juli 2011)

Neigung der Bremshebel in Verlängerung der Arme, damit die Hand nicht eingeknickt ist.
Bremshebel so weit vom Griff wegschieben, daß man vernünftig mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger Bremsen kann.
Lenkerbreite ist eher Geschmacksache, grundsätzlich so breit wie die Schulter, damit die Arme prallel sind. Vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren udn nicht zuviel wegsägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrtphd (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn man die Bremsen wegschiebt, schiebt man ja auch gleichzeitig die Trigger weg.
Ist das zum Schalten wieder nicht eher schlechter?


----------



## 124penoepel (27. Juli 2011)

Ich habe die Trigger zwischen Griff und Bremse, das passt für mich am besten.


----------



## chrtphd (27. Juli 2011)

Auch eine gute Idee. 
Sieht man eher selten oder?
Werde mal ein bisschen ausprobieren


----------



## 124penoepel (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich auf meinem Rad sitze sehe ich nichts anderes...

Habe am Anfang auch rumprobiert und bin zu dieser Einstellung gekommen. So erscheint mir das am ergonomischsten.


----------



## Serrox (27. Juli 2011)

124penoepel schrieb:


> Bremshebel so weit vom Griff wegschieben, daß man vernünftig mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger Bremsen kann.



Ich persönlich finde, dass man nur mit dem Zeigefinger die Bemse deutlich besser dosieren kann als wenn man mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger bremst.

Aber das sollte natürlich jeder für sich selbst testen und dementsprechend sein Cockpit einstellen.


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab den Trigger auch zwischen Griff und Bremse, so kann ich mit Zeigefinger Bremsen und hab den Zeigefinger, wenn ich den Griff umfasse so liegen, dass ich den nur noch ausstrecken muss um den nächsten Gang reinzudrücken....






Hier mal so ein gewünschtes Bild.


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/

User identifizierung fehlt.
Rechts auf der Seite


----------



## Chris_2012 (29. Juli 2011)

124penoepel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Trigger zwischen Griff und Bremse, das passt für mich am besten.



Ich auch ist wesentlich ergonomischer, da man nicht umgreifen muss.


----------



## Cuberia (29. Juli 2011)

Die Trigger innen würd mir auch nicht passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2011)

Geht auch schlecht bei Lenkern, die relativ früh dicker werden, wie bei SLK und WCS gut zu sehen ist

Mir fällt eig keiner ein der es anders macht...


----------



## chrtphd (29. Juli 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten u. Bilder..
Hatte leider noch keine Zeit die Trigger umzubauen.
Sobald ich das probiert habe, melde ich mich natürlich wieder..

grüsse


----------



## SilverWolf (30. Juli 2011)

Dauert  nur  15 Minuten...


----------



## chrtphd (6. August 2011)

So..
bin heute endlich wieder mal richtig gefahren ( Ironbike kleine Runde ) die Einstellung Trigger zwischen Griff und Bremse ist bei Reaction nicht möglich...
Ich habe jetzt die Bremsen und Trigger einfach etwas zur mitte geschoben. Passt mir so ganz gut.


----------



## zuki (7. August 2011)

chrtphd schrieb:


> Habe nichts ähnliches in der Suchfunktion gefunden.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219984&highlight=zeigt+cockpit


----------



## Jaypeare (7. August 2011)

chrtphd schrieb:


> die Einstellung Trigger zwischen Griff und Bremse ist bei Reaction nicht möglich...



Versteh ich nicht. Das ist doch eine Frage des Lenkers (Breite, Kröpfung, Anfang der Verdickung etc.) und ggf. der Brems-/Schalthebel-Kombi, nicht des Rahmens.

Ich hab das übrigens auch an 3 Bikes so. Ist - neben I-Spec, Matchmaker etc. - m.M.n. die einzig sinnvolle Lösung. Ob dann zwischen Griff und Trigger ein Abstand ist, hängt vom Griff ab. Ich stell das so ein, dass ich bei optimaler Griffhaltung den Bremshebel gut erwische, wenn ich einfach den Zeigefinger ausstrecke, andererseits aber volle Bewegungsfreiheit am Griff habe, ohne mit den Schaltpaddeln zu kollidieren.

Edit: Fotos (das erste ist zugegeben kein CC-Bike):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (7. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Das ist doch eine Frage des Lenkers (Breite, Kröpfung, Anfang der Verdickung etc.) und ggf. der Brems-/Schalthebel-Kombi, nicht des Rahmens.
> 
> Ich hab das übrigens auch an 3 Bikes so. Ist - neben I-Spec, Matchmaker etc. - m.M.n. die einzig sinnvolle Lösung. Ob dann zwischen Griff und Trigger ein Abstand ist, hängt vom Griff ab. Ich stell das so ein, dass ich bei optimaler Griffhaltung den Bremshebel gut erwische, wenn ich einfach den Zeigefinger ausstrecke, andererseits aber volle Bewegungsfreiheit am Griff habe, ohne mit den Schaltpaddeln zu kollidieren.
> 
> Edit: Fotos (das erste ist zugegeben kein CC-Bike):



Du hast die Syntace Moto Griffe falsch herum montiert.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (7. August 2011)

Der ganze Lenker ist verkehrt herum. Grauenhafter Anblick....


----------



## Mais (8. August 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Der ganze Lenker ist verkehrt herum. Grauenhafter Anblick....



wenn du auf den ritchey lenker anspielst... der gehört so... ist ein 10D
gutes ding.


----------



## Jaypeare (8. August 2011)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Du hast die Syntace Moto Griffe falsch herum montiert.


Ist mir bewusst. Finde ich so angenehmer.


----------



## Jaypeare (8. August 2011)

Mais schrieb:


> wenn du auf den ritchey lenker anspielst... der gehört so... ist ein 10D


So ist es.


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. August 2011)

124penoepel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Trigger zwischen Griff und Bremse, das passt für mich am besten.



Hab ich auch mal probiert weil ich die Bremshebel gerne weiter innen hätte, dann waren die XT Schalthebel zu weit außen. Bei Downhills greife ich weiter außen, dann haut das auch mit den Bremshebeln gut hin... Und die Verdickung von Oversized Lenkern stört in dieser Sache echt ziemlich...


----------



## Jaypeare (9. August 2011)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Und die Verdickung von Oversized Lenkern stört in dieser Sache echt ziemlich...



Das hängt auch vom Lenker bzw. dessen Breite ab. Ich hab mal versucht, auf einen 560mm Ritchey OS Lenker Schraubgriffe + Trigger + Bremse + Barends + Federgabel-Remote zu montieren. Das ging schlicht und einfach nicht, zu wenig Platz.

Ab 600 mm sollte das auch bei OS kein Problem mehr sein. Aber vielleicht wäre es mal eine Marktlücke, eine Lösung zu entwickeln, mit der man alles an einer einzigen Schelle montieren kann. So eine Art Matchmaker mit Aufnahme für Remote-Hebel.


----------



## chrtphd (23. August 2011)

Bin nun wieder einmal schlauer  

die Einstellung Trigger zwischen Griff und Bremse ist bei Reaction nicht möglich...

Klar ist es nicht möglich mit der schalt/ganganzeige. Hab heute einfach die unnötige Sky Anzeige abmontiert und schon habe ich die triftet zwischen Bremse und griff .. 

Langsam wirds


----------



## chrtphd (23. August 2011)

*Sky = slx

Triftet= trigger  

Sry


----------



## Deleted685 (23. August 2011)

chrtphd schrieb:


> *Sky = slx
> 
> Triftet= trigger
> 
> Sry



http://damnyouautocorrect.com/ ? hihi, sorry für OT.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_r. (29. August 2011)

Das mein Cockpit


----------

